# Miranda Kerr – David Jones Spring/Summer 2013 Season Launch Show in Sydney 14.08.2012 x 81 (Update2)



## Q (14 Aug. 2012)

​


vermutlich vom Elder, besten Dank dahin :thumbup:


----------



## Mandalorianer (14 Aug. 2012)

*AW: Miranda Kerr – David Jones Spring/Summer 2013 Season Launch Show in Sydney 14.08.2012 x 56*

wirkt in dem roten Kleid am schönsten  :thx:


----------



## Sachse (14 Aug. 2012)

*AW: Miranda Kerr – David Jones Spring/Summer 2013 Season Launch Show in Sydney 14.08.2012 x 56*

sind sogar für die Otto-Normal-Dame tragfähig (was man ja von vielen Fashion-Sachen nicht behaupten kann)

:thx: für die tolle Präsentation


----------



## Toolman (14 Aug. 2012)

*AW: Miranda Kerr – David Jones Spring/Summer 2013 Season Launch Show in Sydney 14.08.2012 x 56*

Sehr schöne Kollektion! :thx:


----------



## Sachse (14 Aug. 2012)

*ads x17*



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

​


----------



## Davidoff1 (15 Aug. 2012)

*AW: Miranda Kerr – David Jones Spring/Summer 2013 Season Launch Show in Sydney 14.08.2012 x 73 (Update)*

Total klasse Bilder. Besten Dank dafür! Sie ist immer noch meine Favoritin bei den Models. Und ich muss es doch mal wagen und Gollum widersprechen: Für mich ist der weiße Monokini der Hingucker....


----------



## Punisher (15 Aug. 2012)

*AW: Miranda Kerr – David Jones Spring/Summer 2013 Season Launch Show in Sydney 14.08.2012 x 73 (Update)*

Miranda sieht klasse aus


----------



## beachkini (25 Aug. 2012)

(8 Dateien, 7.718.984 Bytes = 7,361 MiB)


----------



## Davidoff1 (3 Sep. 2012)

Vielen Dank an dich auch noch einmal für das 2. Update!!!


----------



## koftus89 (2 Okt. 2012)

wooooooooooow, super post. danke vielmals.


----------



## fileman (5 Okt. 2012)

danke fürs update


----------



## simonweber (5 Okt. 2012)

was fuer eine frau!


----------



## Colt (10 Dez. 2012)

was für eine frau


----------



## krasavec25 (10 Dez. 2012)

was fuer eine frau


----------



## Fratze (14 Dez. 2012)

Einfach wundervoll diese Mirander


----------



## mbenzstang (27 Dez. 2012)

so classy! she can pull anything off


----------



## faunik (12 Mai 2013)

Miranda is an angel! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## hagar200 (16 Mai 2013)

one word: outstanding....thanks dude....


----------



## cooper_jane (27 Mai 2013)

WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOW!!!
:thx:
Sexy!


----------



## krky (28 Mai 2013)

Orlando Bloom is a very lucky guy.


----------

